# BBF's Black duck



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Lyle just picked up the mount form Jim Benson. It's bad ***. I'm sure some of you guys will see it next fall if you swing through Grand Forks.


----------



## greenheadIL (Oct 1, 2002)

PJ-

How did he get it mounted. I got a black in the freezer I'm gonna take in and I'm not sure which position I want. I wasn't sure if I want him cupped up hanging there or flying.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like them standing on a piece of drift wood.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

My girlfriend isn't happy with me - o'well...ha....

I am currently getting some mounts completed.

2 Drake mallards (4 curls, 3 curls - Northern mallards)

1 Huge Hen

2 Bluebills (drake, hen)

1 rooster (26 inch tail feather and huge spurs)

I like them flying with a piece of drift wood and some added cattails, snow, etc. When they are completed I will post pictures.

and still adding this fall...ha....ha... I would like to get a big goose this year with a bull can.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

He got it done flying, with cattialls with it's wings out and back to the viewer. That way you can see the detail in the wings etc.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The only thing I mount is the girlfriend :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :bowdown:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> The only thing I mount is the girlfriend :lol:


Not every animal species should be mounted tyler!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now that's over the limit! :rollin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ha! I knew it, no wonder he is so friggin grumpy!! :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I knew that was going to get thrown at me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Sucka!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

She is dead sexxy, GB3 you mind sliding me her number. oke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He's justa gigilo!!! :rollin:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

8) Now thats funny!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good one!! :laugh: Ain't dat a daisy.

:roll: Would that be a Hen or Drake?? :roll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

must be a mixed-breed :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Goose B, If things don't work out with you and your sweety in the pic. You've always got a nice little body guard to cling to anyway. :bartime:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt nail her with a 52' 2by4. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

just stick to something smaller huh? oke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

and a little less ugly!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Get while you can!


----------

